# Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß



## Schatttenlord (30. Dezember 2013)

*Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe auf meinem Mainboard  (ASRock P67 Extreme4) einen Kühlkörper, der sich stark erwärmt. 
der auf dem V8 steht:
http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/WIK52235.jpg
Oberhalb steckt die Grafikkarte mit 2 Lüftern, die Warme Luft wird aber nicht nach außen abtransportiert, da die 2 Lüfter der Graka nur die Luft durchmischen, was besonders auffällt wenn die CPU stark aber die Grafikkarte nicht beansprucht wird:
http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/cr884636.jpg

Bestehendes Kühlkonzept ist Folgendes:
Vorne unten ein Lüfter Luft einsaugend
Hinten oben ein Lüfter ausblasend
1 Netzteil ausblasend
Oben 2 Lüfter durch Radiator ausblasend.(Kühlung des Prozessors)

Ich habe mir gedacht evt. von vorne gesehen einen Lüfter vor diesen V8 Kühlkörper zu stellen, so dass er einen Luftzug über den Kühlkörper führt, oder diesen an der Hinteren Slotblende anbringe um die Warme Luft abzuführen.

Was meint ihr, ist das sinnvoll? Andere Ideen sind natürlich herzlich willkommen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß*

wie heiss ist den sehr heiss in etwa? verbrennst du dir die finger, wenn du den kühler anfasst? wenn du den kühler noch anfassen kannst, ohne sofort eine verbrennung zu haben, ist eigendlich noch nicht zu warm. du kannst ja mal testweise einen lüfter darüber hängen und sehen, wie weit das was bringt


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß*

Bis 70°C ist für den Chipset absolut unbedenklich, die meisten sind bis 90-100°C spezifiziert.

Eine gefühlte unangenehme Temperaturhast du schon mit ca. 40°C, ab 60°C kann sich schon eine Brandblase bilden.
Wenn du den Finger einige Sekunden lang auf den Kühlkörper draufhalten kannst ohne Schmerzen zu bekommen, ist alles OK


----------



## Schatttenlord (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß*

Die Temperatur kann ich leider nicht direkt auslesen, werde es mal mit einem kleinen analogen Thermometer versuchen.
Mit dem Finger lässt sich die Temperatur keine Sekunde aushalten, Brandblasen kommen dann aber noch nicht. Ähnlich vergleichbar einer heißen Tasse Tee hätte ich gesagt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß*

Kannst du in der ASRock Software Suite/ bzw. im UEFI nicht einfach die Temperaturen auslesen? Wie da aber nun das Kürzel ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe noch Boards mit getrennter (ICH) South-/ (MCH) Northbridge.


----------



## Chimera (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß*

Bei nem Intel Chipsatz so ne Hitze... wenn ich bei meinem P8Z77-M Pro auf den Kühler fasse, dann ist er gerade mal warm, obwohl deutlich kleinerer Kühler. Kann es evtl. sein, dass die Spannung vom Chipsatz etwas hoch eingestellt ist? Oder sind dessen Spannungen evtl. im UEFI auf "Auto" gestellt und werden dadurch auch höher als nötig gesetzt?


----------



## Schatttenlord (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß*

Im UEFI zeigt er mir nur Mainboard und CPU an, die wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre dann auf ca. 30° C Mainboard und ca. 33-38°C bei der CPU sind. (Derzeit 24°C Zimmertemperatur dank praller Sonne, Rechner steht aber im Schatten keine Sorge  )
Über Hardwaremonitor zeigt er auch nur eine Ausgabe an.
CPU hat 1.08-1.4 Volt Idle bis Vollast
Mem 1,65Volt

Arbeitsspeicher, CPU-Kühler und die Kühler um die CPU herum werden handwarm im Idle und unter Vollast wird nur der CPU-Kühler leicht wärmer.


----------



## Chimera (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß*

Und die Kühler auf den Spannungswandlern rund um den CPU Sockel (unter Last)? Denn wenn auch die heiss werden, wirklich sehr heiss, dann dürft es wohl wirklich an ner zu hohen Spannung liegen, würd ich mal vermuten. Welche Spannungen da zu hoch sind, kann dir wohl nur jemand sagen, der sich intensiver mit dem Thema Spannungen befasst hat


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß*

Und so was nennt ASRock Extreme  Na ja, wenn man es dreht, passt es ja  Hätte mir aber mehr versprochen, von dem Board.
Dann doch mal die Thermometer Methode. Wird aber sehr ungenau sein. Aber mal auf die Werte zurück zu kommen, 1,4V für ne P67 Chipsatz CPU ist aber sehr viel. Begnügt sich meine Hitzbirne schon mit 1,2V.


----------



## Schatttenlord (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß*

@Chimera Wenn du die 2 Klötzchen um die CPU meinst auf denen Extrem steht, die werden Handwarm.

@Idefix Windhund du hast doch beim übertakten auch 1,375V @4,23Ghz da sind 1,4V @4,78 nicht so abwegig?!
PS: wie hast du das Bild in die Signatur bekommen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß*

Bei den 1,375V habe ich aber auch Rotz und Wasser geschwitzt, und habe mit einem baldigen Tod der CPU gerechnet   Auf Dauer würde ich die Spannung nie fahren.
Das Bild kannst du dir, sofern Sysprofil vorhanden (OK hast ja eins wie ich gesehen habe), bei Sysprofile rechts oben unter "Signaturen" zulegen. Dort kopierst du den BB Code, und fügst den BB Code hier bei PCGHX als Signatur unter Kontrollzentrum (ganz oben rechts)/  Einstellungen (Mittig links von der Seite), unter "Mein Profil"/ "Signatur bearbeiten" ein. 

Und jetzt wo du es sagst, du schlimmer Finger hast ja Übertaktet  Na da tun sich doch ganz andere Hilfsmöglichkeiten/ Fehlerquellen auf. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, bin mir bei Sandy Bridge aber nicht zu 100% Sicher. Dass man bei den neueren Intel Core i CPUs beim Übertakten irgendwas mit Übertaktet. Ich kenne das jetzt nur von mir, wenn ich meinen i7 hoch takte dass dann auch die Northbridge wärmer wird. Logisch, immerhin bekommt sie in dem Moment ja auch einen höheren Traffic von der CPU, muss also etwas mehr arbeiten. Sind halt auch wie wir Menschen, mehr Arbeit, mehr Hitze, mehr Schwitzen in unserem Fall ---> Bäh pfui. 

Wenn die Temperaturen wirklich so kritisch sind, takte doch mal herunter, eventuell auf dem OEM Takt. Lasse den PC eine weile seine Temperatur ein pendeln, dann schau ... äh fühle mal wieder ob es sich gebessert hat. Bei meinen Versuchen habe ich bei den RAM Riegel (die ja dann warum und irgendwie mit dem Takt steigen - Hab zu viel wohl auf Automatik) gemerkt dass diese ebenfalls heiß werden. Könnte man als bunte Fischstäbchen aus der Pfanne verkaufen so unangenehm warm wurden die.


----------



## Schatttenlord (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kühler auf Mainboard wird sehr heiß*

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt zurückmelde.
Habe jetzt mehrere Test mit runtergetaktetem Rechner gemacht wird aber schon kurz nach dem Start 50°C warm. (mit aufliegendem Fühler, wird also wahrscheinlich eher wärmer sein.)

Habe jetzt einen leisen 120mm Lüfter direkt auf den Kühlkörper gerichtet ( von vorne gesehen) er transportiert die Wärme jetzt eigentlich gut ab. (Die Lamellen  hinten sind gelocht, sollte also keinen Wärmestau geben.)
Behebt die Ursache zwar nicht aber die Auswirkung.

Vielen Dank für die vielen Ansätze und die Mühe.


----------

